# Diagnosis for Positive McMurray's Sign??



## elizabeth24 (Aug 12, 2015)

We get this diagnosis a lot - positive McMurray's sign along with a diagnosis of knee pain. Is the positive McMurray's sign something that would need a diagnosis assigned? If so what is the diagnosis code to use, 796.4, is the closest thing we see?

Thanks!!


----------



## emcee101 (Aug 17, 2015)

I'd say that is about all you can use until an actual diagnosis has been docuemnted.


----------

